# Sell coffee in UK



## Jaseel (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi,

I am a wholesaler of coffee. Wanted to expand my business to UK. I sell coffee mainly from India both Arabica and Robusta(roasted as well as not-roasted). So, I just wanted to know how I can sell coffee in UK and how can I get a buyer for the same?

Looking forward to hear from this forum.

kind regards,

Jas


----------



## Dirty paradise (Jun 20, 2020)

Following


----------

